# Lesertest 4x Enermax Revolution87+ - hier das 750W Modell: ERV750AWT-G



## JoKa29 (14. Mai 2013)

*Lesertest 4x Enermax Revolution87+ - hier das 750W Modell: ERV750AWT-G *
*von JoKa29*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*01. **Vorwort und Allgemeine Informationen*

*02. **Ankunft und „Unboxing“*

*03. Erster persönlicher Eindruck*

*04. Produktinfo, Spezifikationen, Kabel und Anschlüsse*

*05. Ersatzteilbeschaffung, opt. Zubehör und Downloads*

*06. Service / Support*

*07. Äußere und innere Werte*

*08. **Vergleichsobjekte*

*09. **Eingesetzte Testsysteme*

*10. **Der Einbau*

*11**. **Vergleichswerte ohne Testlabor und hochwertiges Testequipment*

*12. **Fazit*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*01. Vorwort und Allgemeine Informationen*


Ich möchte mich zu Beginn bei der PCGH Redaktion und Enermax – Deutschland für die Auswahl, das Vertrauen und Bereitstellung des Netzteils bedanken!

Ich lese PCGH fast von Beginn an und bin seit Anfang 2011 auch aktives Mitglied in diesem Forum. PC, Computer und Technik begleiten mich seit frühester Jugend und auch heute noch – mit 46 hat es nicht wirklich nachgelassen. Ich habe mein Hobby ebenfalls zum Beruf machen können und so sind mir bestimmte Dinge nicht fremd. Allerdings ist dies mein erster Lesertest, der einer wirklich „großen“ Gemeinde als „Futter“ zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Also erinnert Euch daran: „Schlagt nicht die Hand, die Euch füttert“ – Ergo: seid mir gnädig gesinnt, wenn ich nicht jeden Geschmack treffe oder vielleicht etwas für Euch „wichtiges“ nicht erwähnt haben sollte – da dies ja mein erster Lesertest ist. Ich bin aber guter Hoffnung (Nein, ich bin nicht schwanger!!). 


Ein kurzes Wort zu dem Netzteilhersteller: die Enermax Technology Corporation wurde 1990 in Taiwan gegründet und seit 2003 besteht die deutsche Tochtergesellschaft - Coolergiant Computers Handels GmbH mit Sitz in Hamburg-Billbrock.
Enermax ist ein Hersteller mit eigener Produktion sowie ein Auftragsfertiger (OEM). 
Enermax darf wohl mit zu den Top-Playern auf dem Netzteilmarkt gezählt werden.

Woran kann ich jetzt als „Laie und Nicht-Elektroniker“ erkennen, ob mein Netzteilfavorit bzw. gekauftes Netzteil ein Produkt aus eigener Produktion, Fremdproduktion oder aus einem Import stammt? Dies gestaltet sich relativ einfach, es gibt eine unabhängige Stelle in den USA – die ähnlich wie unser „TÜV“ über Produktsicherheit (wenn diese Produkte in die USA eingeführt und gehandelt werden sollen) wachen. Diese Organisation nennt sich „Underwriters Laboratories“, diese haben für überprüfte Netzteile eine sogenannte „UL-Nummer“ vergeben. Anhand dieser Nummer läßt sich dann das Netzteil und die „Innereien“ identifizieren. Aber nicht alle NT haben diese Nummer. Könnte jetzt für „keine Qualität“ stehen, aber es kann natürlich auch sein – das der jeweilige Hersteller oder Importeur den US-Markt nicht bedient! Aber eine größere Hilfe ist diese Nummer sicherlich! Die Nummer befindet sich (wenn sie da ist) auf dem Label des NT. Der Link zur Datenbank von Underwriters Laboratories findet Ihr hier: http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/index.htm

Einfach die Nummer von Eurem Netzteil eingeben und Ihr werdet unter den „Wissenden“ sein.

Wer jetzt ein neues Netzteil sucht und nicht der Profi in Bezug auf PSU´s / also Stromversorgung für den PC ist – fragt sich oft: Tja, mein System hat diese und jene Bestückung – wieviel Watt brauche ich und welchen Hersteller soll ich denn nehmen? Viele Hersteller bieten außerdem einen NT-Rechner an – hier sollte man sich aber nicht verwirren lassen! Diese Rechner greifen immer ziemlich „daneben“ und berechnen den Stromverbrauch in der Regel sehr hoch! Für mein erstes Testsystem (Phenom II 965@3,78 GHz, AMD HD 7850 und ein paar „Kleinteilen“ wollten mir diverse NT-Rechner alle durch die Bank über 850W spendieren! Warum das so ist, lasse ich jetzt mal so stehen und rate (nur meine persönliche Erfahrung und Meinung!) demzufolge davon ab. Ohne jetzt groß nachzurechnen, behaupte ich mal – ein Wert zwischen 300 und 400 Watt wird es bei dem System eher treffen. Generell ist es sinnvoll, sich Rat in den Foren holen und zusätzlich - die im Netz verfügbaren unzähligen Tests zu Rate ziehen. Natürlich gibt es auch da „Ausreißer“ und nicht immer sinnvolle Ratschläge – aber die Mehrzahl der Vorschläge trifft es dann doch ziemlich gut! Sicher wird mal der ein oder andere Hersteller bevorzugt, aber das muss dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, welchem NT er dann den Vorzug gibt. Nun und RMA kennt jeder Hersteller, egal wie er nun heißen möge. Das derjenige – der viel verkauft, natürlich mehr RMA haben kann, wie der welcher vielleicht prozentual etwas weniger verkauft – sollte klar und kein Ausschlusskriterium sein. 

Das hier zu testende Netzteil bewegt sich in der Kategorie „Oberklasse“, welches durch die verbauten Teile, Qualität und Preis glänzen möchte. Ursprünglich sollte ich ja ein 650W NT erhalten, aber durch höheren Lagerabverkauf hätte ich (respektive das Forum) noch weitere 3 Wochen auf die erneute Verfügbarkeit warten müssen – so das man mich gefragt hat, ob ich ersatzweise auch ein 750er NT testen würde, was ja nun kein wirkliches Problem darstellte.


*02. Ankunft und „Unboxing“*



Am Donnerstag, dem 18. April war es dann soweit! DHL bereitete mir eine Freude und verbrachte ein Paket bis zu meiner Haustür. Nun, das Enermax Paketsicherheitsband lies keine falschen Gedanken aufkommen – es war das Netzteil! Hier ein paar Fotos vom ersten Kontakt und „seine Augen strahlten, als er das güldene „Papier“ auswickelte (okay, genug „Prosa“ jetzt) : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der komplette Inhalt des Pakets mit ein paar "Zugaben":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das öffnen des eigentlichen Pakets (unspektakulär):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Lieferumfang:

1x Netzteil Revolution87+

1x Netzkabel
1x CordGuard (AC-Steckerbügel)

7x Modulare Kabel
1x Kabeltasche

2x Kabelbinder (Klettbänder)
4x Schrauben (silber)
1x Kleines geb. Benutzerhandbuch (u.a. in Deutsch)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Netzteil kommt in einem stabilen, ausreichenden und m.E. nicht übertriebenen Karton daher. Eingeschweißt in dünne transparente Folie, die vielleicht nicht unbedingt nötig ist – ein Siegelaufkleber würde eventuell auch ausreichen. Beim aufklappen des Kartons liegt das Netzteil selbst mittig eingetütet im Karton. Nach aufklappen einer abtrennenden Kartonabdeckung liegen links davon die festen „nativen“ Kabel (ATX 12V 24 pol., ATX/CPU +12V 4+4 pol. und ATX/CPU +12V 8 pol.), rechts das Netzkabel / Kaltgerätestecker und vorne die obligatorische Kabeltasche mit den modularen Kabeln. Ein mehrsprachiges Handbuch (Bedienungsanleitung), 2 Kabelklettbänder, der Sicherheitsbügel für das Netzkabel und ein Aufkleber runden das Zubehör ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*03. **Erster persönlicher Eindruck*


Nachdem das Netzteil jetzt vor mir liegt, macht es auf mich einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Das NT ist schwarz lackiert, mit einem leichten Perleffekt (fühlt sich also nicht glatt an, sondern eher rau), laut Enermax soll dies Kratzern und ähnlichem vorbeugen. Der von mir geschätzte Ein-Ausschalter ist vorhanden und beim in die Hände nehmen: auffällig ist das ganz leicht überstehende Lüftergitter. Direkt ins Auge springt eine außergewöhnlich gute Beschriftung der einzelnen Buchsen für die modularen Kabel – jede Belegung ist genau spezifiziert. Ferner sind die Buchsen (sowie die Stecker der modularen Kabel) oben mit einem Pfeil versehen, damit kein Kabel falsch gesteckt wird. Sollte dies jemand aber nicht beachten – passiert nichts Schlimmes! Die Stecker passen generell nur richtig herum in die jeweiligen Buchsen. 


Das leicht überstehende Lüftergitter kann man hier gut erkennen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hat dieses leicht überstehende Gitter auch einen Grund - den man auf dem folgenden Bild gut erkennen kann und vielleicht wird dies dann für die Zukunft weniger bemängelt!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Anschlussbuchsen und die fest verbauten 2 (nativen) Kabel: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die guten und deutlichen Beschriftungen (zwar auf dem Kopf) incl. des leicht erkennbaren "Perleffekts" der schwarzen Lackierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*04. Produktinfo,**Spezifikationen, Kabel und Anschlüsse*



Die Leistungsdaten (wortwörtlich) im Blick (Spezifikationen): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es aber nur ein Foto ist und dies vielleicht einigen zu dunkel sein könnte, habe ich hier noch eine besser lesbare Spezifikations-Liste aus der Enermax Präsentation - die mir Enermax zur Verfügung gestellt hat (tja, ich muss nur mal nachfragen - warum auf dem Aufkleber jede 12V Schiene mit 25A abgesichert ist und in der Präsentation mit 30A (tja: im Handbuch steht ebenfalls Rated: 0-25A / was auch zutrifft!) - also wurde bestimmt nur vergessen es zu ändern (das 850er und das 1000er haben halt wirklich 30A) - okay, auch bei Enermax arbeiten halt nur Menschen und wir legen hier ja nicht alles auf die Goldwaage, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzliche interessante Info: (Quelle PCGH Newsletter vom 12.05.2013):

Das aktuelle Haswell 0,05-Ampere-Problem ist für das Revolution87+ 750W Netzteil laut Enermax kein Problem! 
Steht leider noch nicht in den unten folgenden werksseitigen Spezifikationen … 

Folgende neue Enermax-Netzteile unterstützen das Zero-Load-Design:
• Platimax-Serie
*• Revolution-87+-Serie*
• Maxrevo-Serie
• Triathlor-Serie (ohne ETL300AWT)
• Triathlor-FC-Serie


Alte Netzteile die das Zero-Load-Design unterstützen:
• Revolution-85+-Serie
• Modu-87+-Serie
• Pro-87+-Serie


Falls davon jemand noch gar nichts gehört hat, hier der Hinweis bzw. die Erklärung – worum es überhaupt geht:

Infos und Gerüchte zur kommenden Intel-Prozessorgeneration Haswell nehmen rasant zu. Speziall das Thema Netzteil-Kompatibilität sorgt für Gesprächsstoff. So hat VR-Zone berichtet, dass Netzteile auf der 12-Volt-Schiene der CPU weniger als 0,05 Ampere liefern müssten. Diese würde dem Prozessor mit den neuen Stromsparmechanismen als Versorgungsleistung ausreichen. Die ATX12V v2.3-Spezifikationen schreiben aber nur einen Minimal-Load von 0,5 Ampere vor. Es besteht also die Möglichkeit, dass einige Netzteile bei so geringer Last den Betrieb einstellen und der Rechner abstürzt.



Beschreibung der Kabel und Kabellängen: 

Am Netzteil selbst ist der 20+4 pin ATX Stecker mit einer Kabellänge von 55cm fest verbaut, ebenfalls fest ist der 4+4 pin 12V Stecker und der 8 pin 12V Stecker - welche sich das Grundkabel teilen und sich erst am Ende Y-mäßig aufteilen. Dies dann in einer (Gesamt) Länge von 60cm.

Bei dem 750er NT liegen folgende modulare Kabel bei:

2 Stck. mit je zwei 6 +2-pin PCIe Stecker (ausgeführt als Y-Kabel = 1Kabel mit 2 Stecker) - 50cm lang
2 Stck. mit je 4x SATA Stecker - 45cm lang
2 Stck. mit je 2x SATA Stecker und 2x 4-pin Stecker - 45cm lang
1 Stck. mit 4x 4-pin Stecker und einem 3,5" Anschluss - 45cm lang



Hier die zwei PCIe Kabel (1 angeschlossenes Kabel, aber 2 Stecker in Y-Teilung:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Kabel und Stecker im Diagrammbild, welches ich ebenfalls aus der Präsentation hierhin übernommen habe. Ist jetzt nicht ultimativ scharf - aber eigentlich gut zu sehen. Wem es dann doch nicht reicht - unter diesem Bild der Verweis bzw. Link zu den Originalbildern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Bilder der Kabelstränge sind jedes für sich incl. der Steckerabstände auf der Herstellerseite zu finden – daher hier der Link mit den einzelnen Kabellängen (unter Kabel & Anschlüsse):


http://www.enermax.de/revolution87.html



Wenn alle modularen Kabel benutzt werden, sind sämtliche Anschlussbuchsen des NT belegt. Lediglich ein weiterer PCIe Steckplatz steht zur optionalen Benutzung dann noch zur Verfügung.
Weitere PCI-e und SATA Kabel können natürlich zusätzlich erworben werden (z.B. um selbst zu sleeven und dementsprechende Reservekabel zu haben). Alle Kabel sind gesleevt und bei meinem Exemplar relativ blickdicht. 



Generelle Produkt Informationen zur Revolution87+ Serie (Quelle: Enermax Homepage):

80 PLUS® GOLD
entspricht 87 bis 93 Prozent Effizienz, im Test blieben alle Werte innerhalb der erlaubten Toleranz! 

C6 & Hybrid Support
Unterstützt die Energiesparmodi der aktuellen und kommenden CPU- und GPU-Generationen (C6- & Hybrid-Modus) durch ZERO LOAD Design (keine Minimallast erforderlich). Funktionierte einwandfrei, lässt sich natürlich auch im BIOS abschalten (OC etc.)!

Multi-Rail-Design
Sichere und stabile Stromversorgung durch (750W Modell) vier leistungsstarke und massive 12-Volt-Schienen mit separatem Überstromschutz (OCP). Extrem niedriger Ripple-Noise. Vier 12V Schienen, wie erwähnt, die festverbauten nativen Kabel liegen mit auf der ersten Schiene!

Intel ATX12V v2.3
Entspricht dem neuesten Standard für Desktop-PC-Netzteile. Volle Kompatibilität mit den neuesten Prozessorengenerationen: Intel® Core 2 Duo™ / Quad™ / Extreme™ / Core i7™ / i5™ / i3™, „Sandy Bridge“ und AMD® Athlon™ II X2 / X3 / X4 Phenom™ II X2 / X3 / X4 / X6, „Bulldozer™“ oder „Llano™“. Siehe zusätzliche Info zum Haswell Problem!

Zukunftssicher und flexibel
Vielseitiges modulares Kabelmanagement. Bestens vorbereitet auf mögliche Steckerwechsel bei den kommenden Generationen hochleistungsfähiger Grafikkarten und Prozessoren durch 12-Pin-Sockel. Also bei neuen Generationen kein neues NT kaufen, sondern nur neue optionale Kabel!

Air Cooling by Enermax
Integrierter 13,9-cm-Lüfter mit patentierter Twister Lager Technologie für optimale und geräuscharme Kühlung sowie lange Lebensdauer (100.000 Stunden MTBF).
Kein Lüfter aus der Serienproduktion, sondern ein leicht abgeändertes Modell - welches aber auch ein Enermax Lüfter ist, der in dieser Serie (ab 750W Modell) eine sehr gute Laufruhe und Geräuschentwicklung hat!

HeatGuard
Der Netzteillüfter läuft für 30 bis 60 Sekunden nach dem Abschalten weiter, um die Systemrestwärme abzuführen und die Lebensdauer von System und Komponenten zu verlängern. Bei mir nicht ein einziges Mal - da anscheinend nicht nötig (also definitiv kühl genug geblieben!).

Hochwertige japanische Industriekondensatoren
Höchste Qualitätsstandards bei der Auswahl der Netzteilbauteile für maximale Stabilität und Lebensdauer. Ausschließlich japanische Elektrolytkondensatoren 105°C. (Stimmt, konnte ich nach dem öffnen des NT nachschauen).

SafeGuard
Konkurrenzlos sicher – mehrfacher Schutzmechanismus gegen Überstrom, Überspannung, Unterspannung, Überlastung, Überhitzung, Kurzschluss sowie unvorhergesehene Stromstöße (OCP, OVP, UVP, OPP, OTP, SCP und SIP). Überlastung hat bei dem "5 Minuten-Test" des FX8150 ohne Probleme funktioniert, Kurzschlusstest habe ich bewusst nicht ausprobiert, da mir dafür meine HW zu schade war (man weiß ja nie ...) - auch wenn sie funktionieren sollte / da vertraue ich einfach mal Enermax. 

CordGuard
Die praktische Netzsteckersicherung (AC Steckerbügel) verhindert unfreiwillige Systemabstürze. Hier wird der Kaltgerätestecker mit einem Bügel gegen herausrutschen oder versehentliches Abziehen gesichert. Nettes Gimmick, aber hab ich nicht ausprobiert.

Abmessungen (B x H x T)
550/650W: 150mm x 86mm x 160mm / 750/850/1000W: 150mm x 86mm x 175mm. Man beachte: ab dem 750er Modell wird's 15mm enger im Gehäuse!
Garantie
Gewicht: 2kg (ohne mod. Kabel), 2,9kg (mit mod. Kabel)
5 Jahre Herstellergarantie.



*05.**Ersatzteilbeschaffung, opt. Zubehör und Downloads*


Zusätzliche optionale Kabel sind direkt über Enermax (Shop) zu erwerben. Laut Enermax müsste es aber möglich sein, diese Kabel auch über Partnershops wie ALTERNATE oder Atelco zu bekommen.
Weiteres Zubehör gibt es und braucht es nicht. (für mich nicht ...)

Per Download ist es möglich - Datenblätter, Handbücher und Produktbilder in Deutsch und Englisch herunterzuladen. 



*06.**Service / Support*


Die Garantie & Hotline Informationen findet man über die Enermax Homepage unter dem Bereich Service. Im Netzteilbereich kann eine Garantieabwicklung direkt über Enermax selbst erfolgen (aber nur ausschließlich in Deutschland und Österreich). Garantieansprüche werden hier allerdings nur berücksichtigt, wenn dem Gerät eine Kopie der Originalrechnung oder Kaufquittung zusammen mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung beigelegt wird. Ein RMA – Formular kann als PDF heruntergeladen werden.
Die kostenlose Hotline (0800 – 3637629) ist von Mo-Fr 8:30-17:00 Uhr erreichbar.

Jetzt einfach nur die Daten runterspulen - wäre einfach (zu einfach). Also habe ich angerufen, um die Hotline mit ins "Boot" zu holen! 

Fazit: Nach 7 Sekunden hatte ich einen freundlichen Mitarbeiter am Telefon. Freundlich wurde ich nach meinem Anliegen gefragt. Nun ja, ich hab mir etwas aus den Fingern gesaugt und es wurde kompetent beantwortet. Kurze Zeit später klärte ich den Mitarbeiter auf, da ich ja den wirklich Hilfesuchenden keinen Support Mitarbeiter vorenthalten wollte. 


*07.**Äußere und Innere Werte*


Von außen hatte ich das NT ja schon kurz beschrieben, für die meisten bestimmt ausreichend. Okay, für einige sind sicherlich noch das leicht überstehende Lüftergitter und die herausstehenden Anschlußbuchsen für die modularen Kabel von Bedeutung: die Buchsen stehen ca. 7mm aus dem Gehäuse heraus, nicht immer schön – aber jetzt auch kein „Beinbruch“. Ich musste beim Einbau allerdings den schon verbauten Bodenlüfter kurz entfernen, sonst hätte ich die Kabel nicht einstecken können. Das Lüftergitter steht ganz minimal heraus, da sehe ich eigentlich keine Probleme – die Montage war mir in allen vorhandenen Gehäusen möglich und durch eventuellen nach „innen“ ausgeübten Druck auf das Gitter bekam der Lüfter keinen Kontakt zum selbigen. Die Spezifikationen stehen auf einem oben verklebten Aufkleber (schwarz-silber) und alle notwendigen Daten sind vorhanden. Die Anschlussbuchsen werden nach Kabelbelegung aufgeschlüsselt (Aufkleber) und haben selbst oben einen Pfeil zwecks richtigen Anschluss.
Von innen schaut das NT doch recht aufgeräumt und ebenfalls sehr hochwertig aus. Meines Erachtens ist die Lötqualität mindestens gut. Ganz auseinandergenommen habe ich das NT nicht, aber auch der oberflächige Blick ins Innere lässt jetzt keine negativen Gedanken aufkommen! Ich hatte Enermax persönlich auf die Lötqualität angesprochen (das in der Vergangenheit doch einige die Lötqualität kritisiert haben) und bekam darauf die Erklärung (O-Ton Enermax): 
_„Die Diskussion zur Lötqualität bei Enermax ist eigentlich nur durch Fotos bei einigen amerikanischen Hardware-Magazinen ausgelöst worden. Sie hatten von uns Netzteile aus der Testproduktion erhalten. Diese Vorserienmodellen werden umfangreichen Tests (Belastungstests, Kompatibilitätstests etc.) unterzogen. Dabei kann es vorkommen, dass sich herausstellt, dass an dieser oder jener Stelle nachgelötet werden muss, eine Komponente ausgetauscht oder ergänzt werden muss etc. Entsprechend wild und schlecht gelötet sehen diese Testmuster aus. Gewöhnlich hat die Serienproduktion eine ausgezeichnete Lötqualität.“_

Natürlich habe ich auch gefragt, wie es mit der RMA-Quote ausschaut bzw. ob man mir hierzu auch etwas sagen kann und da habe ich folgende Antwort erhalten:

_„Es ist sehr schwer eine RMA-Quote zu errechnen. Dazu müsste man Verkauf und Rücklauf gegenüberstellen. Wir verkaufen jedoch nicht direkt, sondern über die Distribution, die an den Handel und der Handel an den Endkunden. Dadurch befindet sich ein bestimmter Anteil der verkauften Geräte in irgendeinem Lager (beim Distributor oder Händler). Darüber hinaus haben wir bei neuen Netzteilserien über die ersten Monate praktisch keine Rückläufer. Die meisten Defekte an Komponenten treten erst auf, nachdem das Netzteil einige Zeit in Betrieb war. Als kleiner Anhaltspunkt zur RMA-Quote von Enermax: Alle defekten Netzteile – egal ob sie von deutschen, russischen, britischen oder italienischen Endkunden stammen – landen am Ende bei uns in Hamburg. Bei uns bearbeiten aktuell zwei Techniker die Reparaturfälle und können dennoch eine Bearbeitungszeit von 1-3 Wochen gewährleisten. Deutsche Endkunden profitieren natürlich von der Möglichkeit, ihre Garantiefälle direkt über uns abzuwickeln. Das verkürzt die Wartezeit deutlich. Ausländische Ausfälle gelangen über eine Zwischenstation (unsere jeweiligen nationalen Partner) zu uns. Natürlich wird nicht jedes einzelne defekte Netzteil repariert. Der Techniker entscheidet individuell, ob sich die Reparatur lohnt, oder ob ein Komplettaustausch durchgeführt wird. Ist beispielsweise nur der Lüfter defekt, wird er einfach ausgewechselt._



Ein paar Impressionen des NT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Anschlussbuchsen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der direkte Vergleich - herausstehendes und bündiges Lüftergitter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Geöffnetes NT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch wenn nur geöffnet und nicht ganz auseinander genommen, kann man die Lötqualität sicherlich gut erkennen. 
Ebenso die 2 kleinen sekundären (+5V und 3,3V) Platinen, welche von der primären +12V Schiene generiert werden. Dies soll eine höhere Effizienz, saubere Stromverteilung (low ripple & noise) und Spannungsverteilung auf allen "Schienen" gewährleisten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*08.**Vergleichsobjekte*


Als annähernd mit dem Enermax *ERV750AWT-G* vergleichbares Netzteil habe ich das folgende zur Verfügung stehende ausgewählt - das Silverstone *SST-ST85F-P Strider Plus* - 850 Watt (80+ Silber). Alle anderen sind doch weit über 100 Watt auseinander und da ist ein Vergleich dann nicht ganz so einfach bzw. fair. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Spezifikationen des Silverstone NT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Anschlussbuchsen des SST Strider:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Lüfter des SST-Strider:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*09.**Eingesetzte Testsysteme*

*Testsystem 1:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II 965BE@3,8 GHz gekühlt mit Skythe Mugen3 (2x 120er Akasa Viper), 
MB: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 mit 2x 4GB G.Skill ARES 1866MHz RAM, 
GPU: ASUS Radeon HD 7850@900MHz DC, 
Plextor M5 SSD 128GB, 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST310005 24AS 1TB, Bitfenix Recon Lüftersteuerung, 
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 (mit Lüftervollbestückung: 2x NZXT 120er vorne, 1x NZXT 120er unten, 1x Enermax Cluster 120er hinten, 1x Cougar 140er Seite und 2x 140er BeQuiet SW2) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Testsystem 2:*

CPU: AMD FX-8150 @4,0GHz gekühlt mit Thermalright Silver Arrow (2x 140er), 
MB: ASUS Formula V mit 4x 4GB G.Skill Sniper 1866MHz RAM, 
GPU´s: 2x Gainward Phantom 570 GTX im SLI, 
Crucial 300 SSD 128GB, 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB (12er), Aerogate3 Lüftersteuerung 
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven (mit 3x 180er und 1x 120er Lüfter), 1x LED Stripe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*10.**Der Einbau*


Der Einbau eines NT ist in der Regel mit eins der einfachsten Übungen beim Zusammenbau eines PCs und der Einbauort ist entweder klassisch oben, in der heutigen Zeit regelmäßiger unten, oder auch (wie beim Silverstone Raven) schon Mal im hinteren oberen Bereich hängend. Im NZXT Phantom musste aber der vormontierte Bodenlüfter vor der Montage entfern werden, da sich sonst die modularen Kabel nicht einstecken lassen. (da das Enermax NT halt ein wenig „tiefer“ im Gehäuse verweilt). Bei schon verbauten Mainboards incl. größerem CPU Kühler und oberen verbauten Lüftern ist es ziemlich mühsam, das 8 pol. ATX Kabel anzuschließen – vielleicht schafft es jemand – ich habe aber den oberen Lüfter gelöst, etwas weggeschoben und dann ging das anschließen ohne Kratzer an den Händen und ebenfalls ohne Herzklopfen. Es ist ja ebenfalls zu bedenken, dass es schon vorkommen kann – das es durchaus Leute gibt, die noch nie ein NT eingebaut oder ausgetauscht haben und gerade deshalb hier mal „vorbeischauen“. J



Beide NT im direkten Grössenvergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im NZXT Phantom verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Verbaut im Silverstone Raven 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*11.**Vergleichswerte ohne Testlabor und hochwertiges Testequipment*


Die Messwerte wurden mit einem handelsüblichen Stromkostenmessgerät ermittelt. Die Spannungswerte mit einem digitalen Multimeter, welches in jedem Baumarkt für 10 - 20 Euro erhältlich ist. Die Temperatur wurde mit den Temperaturmessfühlern der Lüftersteuerungen gemessen. Lediglich die Lautstärkeermittlung gestaltete sich ein wenig abenteuerlich (nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit einem richtigen Lautstärkemessgerät) – aber da beide NT die gleichen Messbedingungen hatten und der Lautstärke „App“ (Sound Meter Ver. 1.5) eine Richtwerttabelle zugrunde liegt – durchaus nachvollziehbar und für die meisten bestimmt ausreichend.

Hier die zugrunde gelegten Richtwerte der Lautstärkemessung, gemessen mit einem Samsung Galaxy S3 - dessen Werte von 20-81 dB ganz gut kalibriert sind (ein Telefon-Mikrofon ist auf die menschliche Stimme ausgerichtet (300-3400Hz – entspricht ca. 40-60dB) und daher ist der Maximalwert auf 81dB begrenzt, was aber für diesen Test ausreichen sollte):

120dB: Schmerzgrenze, Donnerknall
110dB: Rockmusik, schreiendes Kind
100dB: U-Bahn, Haartrockner
90dB: Fabrik-Maschinen in 90cm Entfernung
80dB: belebte Straße, Wecker
70dB: Straßenlärm, Telefonklingeln
60dB: normales Gespräch in 90cm Entfernung
50dB: ruhiges Büro, ruhige Straße
40dB: ruhige Wohngegend, Park (für Silent-Freaks wird es ab hier vielleicht interessant = leicht hörbares Rauschen)*
30dB: Flüstern in 90cm Entfernung (vergleichbar mit einem ganz sanften Rauschen)*
20dB: Rauschende Blätter (eher absolute Ruhe)*

(* - mein eigenes subjektives Empfinden)

Ich war überrascht, wie leise beide NT geblieben sind, was aber eigentlich nicht verwunderlich ist: das eigentlich hörbare an beiden Rechnern sind die CPU Lüfter sowie die Grafikkartenlüfter – in jedem Szenario waren die NT eigentlich nie zu hören! Ob es jetzt subjektiv klingt oder nicht: selbst beim „Ohranlegen“ direkt am Luftauslass beider NT war lediglich ein sanftes „Rauschen“ zu hören und ob es vom eigentlichen NT-Lüfter kam, wäre tatsächlich „strittig“! 
Ich habe beide Netzteile unter jeweils annähernd gleichen Bedingungen mit den jeweils gleichen Bauteilen gegeneinandergestellt. 3 verschiedene Szenarien dienten zum Erhalt der Messwerte: 
IDLE (normaler Desktopbetrieb / Internet / Emails), 
LAST („normale“ kleinere Benchmark Programme wie Cinebench, 3DMark etc.) und 
VOLL-LAST (Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig). 
Im Vertrauen auf alle verbauten Schutzmechanismen des Enermax Revolution, startete ich im letzten zeitlich begrenzten (5 Minuten!) „VOLL-LAST“ Test zusätzliche Benchmarks und habe noch 3 Festplatten (nur Stromanschlüsse) und 2 große Hochleistungslüfter separat angeschlossen. Enermax sicherte mir auf Nachfrage insgesamt 10% Reservekapazität zu – d.h. 750W + 75W = 825W – wie es ja auch als „PEAK“ Power für ca. 1 Minute versprochen wird. Ausgehalten hat das Enermax aber insgesamt 886W über 5 Minuten (vielleicht hält es sogar länger, aber übertreiben wollte ich es dann auch nicht – da ich das NT ja auch noch nach dem Test einsetzen möchte)! Einen weiteren Lüfter mochte es dann aber nicht mehr und schaltete bei dann erreichten 890W ab. Nach Abklemmen der zusätzlichen Komponenten startete das Netzteil sofort und ohne Probleme.
Mit Fug und Recht möchte ich daher behaupten: das Netzteil ist damit jetzt definitiv „eingefahren“! 


*Hier die Messresultate in Form von 8 Diagrammen, die immer für jedes System "einzeln" aufgeschlüsselt wurden. Die Geräte wurden vor jedem Test auf normale Temperatur gebracht - d.h. sie liefen ca. 30 Minuten im "Idle" Betrieb vor jedem Test!*

*Diagramm 1A: *
Spannungswerte 1 / PII /EM im Vergleich zu Spannungswerte 1 / PII / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 2A:*
Spannungswerte 2 / 8150 / EM im Vergleich zu Spannungswerte 2 / 8150 / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 1B:*
Leistungsaufnahme 1 / PII / EM im Vergleich zu Leistungsaufnahme / 1 PII / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 2B:*
Leistungsaufnahme 2 / 8150 / EM im Vergleich zu Leistungsaufnahme 2 / 8150 / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 1C:*
Temperaturen 1 / PII / EM im Vergleich zu Temperaturen 1 / PII / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 2C:*
Temperaturen 2 / 8150 / EM im Vergleich zu Temperaturen 2 / 8150 / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 1D:*
Lautstärke 1 / PII / EM im Vergleich zu Lautstärke 1 / PII / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Diagramm 2D:*
Lautstärke 2 / 8150 / EM im Vergleich zu Lautstärke 2 / 8150 / SST:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In keinem der Messvergleiche kam es jetzt zu groben Unterschieden, beide NT blieben innerhalb der Spezifikationen und keines hatte jetzt die Wahnsinnsvorteile.
Sie tun sich also nicht viel. Sehr überzeugt hat allerdings das Enermax in Bezug auf seine Maximal-Leistung! Die ist einfach überragend - Peak bei 825 Watt (1 Minute garantiert) - aber schafft glatt 886 Watt knapp über 5 Minuten (da klemmte ich ja noch einen Lüfter an und da war dann glatt bei 890 Watt "Ende im Gelände"! Flupp und da gingen alle Lichter aus ...).


*12.**Fazit*


Mit dem Evolution 87+ 750 Watt Gold hat Enermax eigentlich alles richtig gemacht und ein hochwertiges Netzteil auf den Markt gebracht!
(„eigentlich“ bezogen auf „meckern“ auf hohem Niveau – denn so Dinge wie: gering rausstehendes Lüftergitter stört nicht jeden, ebenso wie herausstehende Anschlussterminals der modularen Kabel / welche aber auch beim Silverstone herausstehen – mich hat es eben weniger tangiert!) 
Im Vergleich zu den kleineren und größeren Modellen scheint es auch das leiseste Modell (750er) zu sein, was ich jetzt aber nur aus den Herstellerdaten entnehmen kann. Wer also ein silenttaugliches Netzteil sucht, wird mit dem Enermax gut bedient und bekommt dazu ein wirklich hochwertiges Produkt! Im Test selber leistete sich das Netzteil keine Schwächen und ich konnte es innerhalb der Spezifikationen nicht in die Knie zwingen. Selbst außerhalb der Spezifikationen hat sich das Netzteil doch wacker geschlagen! Ein Prozessor, der übertaktet weit über 200 Watt verbraucht und 2 Stromschleudern (die leicht übertaktet - jede für sich zwischen 250 und 300 Watt verbrauchen) ohne Probleme zu versorgen – ist schon eine Leistung! Mehr als 2 GPU´s (mit der Stromaufnahme) sollte man dem 750er allerdings nicht zumuten. Bei geringerer Aufnahme ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Grundsätzlich (ohne jetzt andere Diskussionen starten zu wollen!) werde ich wohl für die Zukunft eher eine stärkere Single Karte nutzen, kaufen oder was auch immer. SLI ist nett, aber nicht wirklich nötig! Dann eher eine Dual GPU Karte, wenn überhaupt. Aber das nur am Rande. 
Die Schutzmechanismen sind beruhigend und für die Zukunft ist man gut gerüstet. Das eigentliche Handling ist vollkommen in Ordnung (eigentlich bevorzuge ich komplett modulares Kabelmanagement / da ist das sleeven ohne drohenden Garantieverlust angenehmer), die festverbauten Kabel brauch ich aber sowieso und sie sind auch schon vorab ganz angenehm (optisch) gesleevt (ist aber Geschmackssache). Die Kabel ließen sich allesamt gut verlegen – das Silverstone hatte im direkten Vergleich irgendwie doch härtere und widerspenstiger Kabel (vom Gefühl her) – das überraschte mich dann schon etwas (positiv).
Im Schnitt ist das 750er so für 138 – 150 Euro zu erwerben, ich denke – für ein 750er Gold Netzteil kann man da nicht meckern und nichts falsch machen. Würde ich jetzt ein NT brauchen, würde ich mir durchaus dieses oder auch ein 850-1000 Watt Enermax NT zulegen (kommt dann auf den spezifischen Rechner-Verbrauch an). 
Beispielsweise würde für den kleineren Rechner der Testsysteme ja schon das 550 Watt NT komplett ausreichen und das kommt dann noch einmal 40-50 Euro preiswerter. Persönlich gut gefallen haben mir außerdem die 2 modularen Kabel mit den 2x 4pin und 2x SATA Steckern. Die Kombi ist gut zu gebrauchen und spart doppelte Kabel, weil eventuell vielleicht grade mal ein weiterer Stecker benötigt wird.

Die Fotos wurden mit einer Nikon 1 aufgenommen, 10-30mm 1Nikkor, Bildgröße L3872x2592 im NEF/JPEG Fine Format / Farbraum sRGB. Die Fotos sind nicht nachbearbeitet - nur die Bildgröße wurde etwas angepasst.

Abschließend hier noch ein paar Fotos von einem alten Netzteil, welches mal mit einem Gehäuse mitgeliefert wurde (hier im Forum gerne als "Chinaböller" bezeichnet. Man kann eigentlich gut die Unterschiede zu einem Markennetzteil erkennen. Klar, ein Netzteil ist es auch und es läuft. Aber - wie lange unter welcher Belastung? Die wichtigste Frage ist da eigentlich nur: ist die restliche (teure) Hardware genügend abgesichert? Nee, für "Auslastungstests" mag ich das nicht!
 Dieses hier lief ca. zwei Monate mit einem älteren P4, aber habe es dann gegen ein Markennetzteil ausgetauscht und es als Sleeve-Testobjekt benutzt:



Okay, das NT lief und könnte immer noch laufen - aber ob die Werte so stimmen würden (eher nicht), habe ich nie probiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So, das war "er"dann - mein erster Lesertest und ich hoffe, es macht Euch genauso viel Spaß beim „lesen“ – wie mir beim „erstellen“, „durchführen“ und zurecht "fuddeln" (was nicht die ganze Zeit Spaß gemacht hat - besonders dann nicht, wenn es mal nicht so funktionierte wie ich wollte) - aber das gehört eben alles dazu und wie war das? --> Alles wird gut! …


----------



## Erik Cartman (19. Mai 2013)

Na Hallejulia 
Ist ja echt n unglaublich ausführlicher Test, da legste vll sogar Daten offen, die Enermax selber net mal wusste
Echt informativ und nützlich bei der Entscheidungsfindung 
MfG


----------



## JoKa29 (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo Erik,

vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung! Ich glaube aber, dass Enermax da schon "gut Bescheid" weiß. 
Hab halt versucht nicht zu "technisch Dröge" aufzutreten, aber halt auch (ein paar) nachvollziehbare Fakten offenzulegen.
Nun, für meinen allerersten Test hat es dann doch viel Spaß gemacht (obwohl ich Anfangs dachte: Oh je, worauf haste Dich da bloß eingelassen ...).


----------



## Yassen (20. Mai 2013)

Als ein sehr shöner test 
als kleiner Hinweis wenn du die bilder ncoh ein bisschen kleiner machst wird der test laut meiner meinung nach noch übersichtlicher.


----------



## JoKa29 (20. Mai 2013)

@Yassen  

Danke für Deine Meinung / Einschätzung und ja --> ein wenig kleiner geht sicherlich (wollte sie aber auch nicht "zu klein" einstellen, da sonst die Details nicht mehr so gut zu sehen sind) - wie immer: allen "Recht" machen kann man es natürlich auch nicht ... 

Vielleicht bekomm ich ja auch noch ein paar Rückmeldungen und dann kann ich speziell die Fotos sicherlich noch einmal überarbeiten.
Hinzu kommt eh - das es mein erster Lesertest war und man in einigen Dingen noch "Erfahrungen" sammeln muss ... 

Gruß nach Sachsen (wo die hübschen Mädels auf den Bäumen wachsen!  )


----------



## Jamahei (20. Mai 2013)

Interessant für mich die Stellungnahme von Enermax zur Lötqualität und zur RMA-Quote.
Schön, dass Enermax bei der 750W-Version gesleevte Kabel dazugibt; bei der 550W-Version gibt's das wohl nicht mehr.

Danke für die Mühe, ein schöner Test!


----------



## JoKa29 (21. Mai 2013)

@Jamahei

Danke für Deine positive Rückmeldung! Ja, war ebenfalls interessant für mich und ich bekam auf Nachfrage direkt eine Antwort und musste da nicht groß warten. Klingt durchaus schlüssig und die Lötqualität des 750er war ja auch durchaus ok. Da es eingeschweißt war, ist das auch kein extra "sortiertes" Testmuster gewesen. Ich denke, das spricht durchaus für Enermax.
Nein, die gibt es bei den 550er und 650er nicht mehr. "Aber" man kann ja durchaus fertig gesleevte Kabel nachkaufen (wer sich jetzt selbst nicht ran traut). Auf der anderen Seite sind diese Kabel (der 550er und 650er Serie) ja flach ausgeführt - was ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt schlechter finde! Wer jetzt gar nichts mit sleeven am Hut hat - bekommt die vielleicht sogar besser verlegt, wie runde bzw. dickere. Auch da - wie immer: alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.  Wer selber sleevt, kann da natürlich sofort loslegen. Die Garantie bleibt bestehen und selbst wer das NT öffnet und den festen Strang bearbeitet - muss nicht unbedingt die Garantie verlieren. Gut, das kommt dann zum einen auf den jeweiligen Sachbearbeiter an und man darf keine Fehler hinsichtlich der Steckerpolung gemacht haben! Generell ist die Garantie aus rechtlicher Sicht natürlich dahin, aber in den meisten Fällen hat Enermax das in der Vergangenheit auf Kulanz gehandhabt. Wäre ja auch "doof": z.B. ein Kondensator (etc.) ist hin und nur weil man gesleevt hat - würde man im Regen stehen ... - aber wiederholt gesagt, das sind dann aber Fall- zu Fallentscheidungen, einen rechtlichen Anspruch hat man dann definitiv keinen mehr! Das muss man natürlich so hinnehmen! Diese Aussage ist auch in der Rubrik: "Enermax Themenabend" (Archiv / 11-2010) nachzulesen.


----------



## Jamahei (21. Mai 2013)

Also, beim Netzteil-Öffnen hört's bei mir auf... und sooo wichtig sind mir Sleeves denn auch nicht! 

Ich suche nach einer Alternative zu den be quiets, weil (ich weiß, dass das albern ist) jeder ein be quiet hat...

87+ und Platimax sind da als Alternative ziemlich weit vorne. Wenn man was von passiven NT's hält, natürlich auch Seasonic. Ich persönlich halte da allerdings gar nichts von, von daher ist Seasonic raus. Gegen be quiet kann man im Moment eigentlich gar nichts sagen. Aber das P10 ist mir "zuviel" - (OC-Schalter oder Lüftersteuerung ab Netzteil sind z.B. Features, die ich unnütz mit einkaufen würde) und von den Enermax-Teilen hält mich bis jetzt nur die Geschichte mit der Lötqualität ab. Und Stefan Payne hat hier mal geschrieben, dass bei seinem Platimax eine der Schutzschaltungen nicht gegriffen hat. Sowas darf nicht sein, schon gar nicht in der Preisklasse. Das mag aber auch der berühmte Einzelfall sein, denn von solchen Problemen habe ich sonst bei Enermax-Teilen noch nie was gehört.

Naja, mein Haswell-System kommt im Herbst und bis dahin werde ich noch ein paarmal in mich gehen. Evtl. gibt's bis dahin ja auch neue Alternativen...


----------



## JoKa29 (22. Mai 2013)

@Jamahei

nun, muss ja auch nicht jeder vom "Sleeve-Wahn" befallen sein ... 
na, BeQuiet hat ja scheinbar auch den 1ten Platz (?) in den Verkaufszahlen (dementsprechend wird es dann halt so oft empfohlen) - also ist das nicht verwunderlich. Gute Netzteile gibt es einige und da ist es immer schwer sich zwischen denen zu entscheiden. Außerdem: Ausreißer bzw. RMA gibt es bei allen Marken, egal ob nun BeQuiet, Enermax, Seasonic oder welch andere auch immer. Egal auch ob Bronze, Silber, Gold oder Platin ... 
Ich selbst habe ja auch noch die Silverstone Strider (Bronze, Silber und Gold) vollmodular, Corsair und ein Antec HCG. Ihren Dienst verrichten alle und irgendwie unzufrieden bin ich jetzt auch nicht. Besser, teurer und noch mehr Schnick-Schnack geht in der heutigen Zeit immer - ist nur die Frage, ob man das braucht - aber das kommt dann auf den Käufer selbst an Natürlich ist z.B. ein Dark Power von BeQuiet genauso funktionell, bietet die gleichen Schutzschaltungen - aber wie bei allen anderen, die in der guten Kategorie mitspielen - bekommt man das halt nicht für nen "Hunni" ... und wer halt gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat - darf das ja dann auch guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen. Also, ich kann jetzt über das Revolution87+ nicht meckern und wenn einer ein gutes NT sucht - kann man das ebenfalls empfehlen. Das sag ich jetzt nicht, weil ich dieses hier behalten kann - sondern weil es so ist. Wenn ich negatives gefunden hätte, stünde dies dann ebenfalls in meinem Test. Andererseits ist es auch immer Geschmackssache ... und über den Tellerrand schauen - sollte niemand vergessen!


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Mai 2013)

> Ausgehalten hat das Enermax aber insgesamt 886W über 5 Minuten


Den Teil bitte berichtigen, dein Messgerät zeigt dir die aufgenommene, nicht die abgegebene Leistung des Netzteils ein.
Aufgenommene Leistung * Effizienz = An den PC abgegebene Leistung (also z.b. 400W * 0,95 = 427,5)

Das Enermax hat also keine 886W abgegeben, sondern muss 886W aufnehmen, um weniger Leistung abgeben zu können,
ein Netzteil hat immer Verlustleistung.


----------



## JoKa29 (25. Mai 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Den Teil bitte berichtigen, dein Messgerät zeigt dir die aufgenommene, nicht die abgegebene Leistung des Netzteils ein.
> Aufgenommene Leistung * Effizienz = An den PC abgegebene Leistung (also z.b. 400W * 0,95 = 427,5)
> 
> Das Enermax hat also keine 886W abgegeben, sondern muss 886W aufnehmen, um weniger Leistung abgeben zu können,
> ein Netzteil hat immer Verlustleistung.


 
1. Dies war mithin kein wissenschaftlicher Labortest!
2. Woher willst Du denn wissen, ob die Verlustleistung nicht schon längst mit eingerechnet ist? 

Also lassen wir die "Kirche" doch einfach mal im Dorf! 

Edit / Nachtrag: ... im Test selbst ist aber auch nur die "Leistungsaufnahme" angegeben, daher gibt es da auch nichts wirklich zu berichtigen! Alles andere kann nur mit geeichten Labortestgeräten technisch korrekt dargestellt werden - was "Privatpersonen" wohl eher nicht zu Hause stehen haben.


----------



## Axonia (26. Mai 2013)

Nun ein paar Worte vom Koala 
Also ich bin ehrlich. Der beste Netzteil Lesertest, den ich je gelesen haben 
Sehr übersichtlich, auch die Bilder haben mich persöhnlich nicht gestört (bezogen auf die Größe)
Ganz klasse fand ich es zudem, dass du da einfach mal angerufen hast oder Statements von Enermax eingefügt hast.
Habe ich so noch nicht oft gelesen. 
Ich habe allerdings auch kritisch drüber geschaut und es gibt Kleinigkeiten die mir persöhnlich nicht 100% gefallen haben.
Vorweg, das ist nörgeln auf hohem Niveau.
Mir gefielen nicht alle Diagramme.
Spannungswerte/Temperaturen/Lautstärke waren bei mir leicht unscharf. Weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Sieht nicht ganz so "sauber" aus wie das zur Leistungsaufnahme. ( Hoffe das liegt jetzt nicht am Lappi von mir  )
Und das Diagramm zur Lautstärke war jetzt auch nicht so mein Favorit. Liegt aber daran, dass ich das Diagramm im allgemeinen nicht so mag.
Aber ansonsten wirklich alles Top. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn man von dir noch mal was lesen darf bezüglich Lesertests.
Die Art wie du schreibts gefiel mir im übrigen ebenfalls.
Von mir beiden Daumen "Hoch"

Lieben Gruß


----------



## pedi (27. Mai 2013)

sehr guter und informativer test.
hoffe von dir noch öfter solche test zu lesen.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Mai 2013)

danke für die mühe und den tollen test.


----------



## JoKa29 (29. Mai 2013)

@pedi / @westcoast

Danke für die Einschätzung und das Lob, werde mich daher bestimmt noch mal auf einen Test bewerben - wenn das zu testende Objekt passend erscheint. 

... der nächste kann dann nur "besser" werden ...


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2013)

JoKa29 schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung und das Lob, werde mich daher bestimmt noch mal auf einen Test bewerben - wenn das zu testende Objekt passend erscheint.


 
Das kannst du auf jeden Fall machen. 
Mit dem Review wird man besser und besser.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Review. 
Gute Tabellen und gute Fotos.
Die Lötqualität wäre aber noch ein Pluspunkt.
Also... das nächste Mal das Netzteil komplett zerlegen und nachgucken.


----------



## JoKa29 (11. Juni 2013)

Danke! Aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben ... wenn ich den Rechner beim nächsten "Upgrade" etc. auseinandernehme - schraub ich das NT einfach mal ganz auf und schiebe die Fotos einfach nach!


----------

